# Sony Wega kv-29fs150



## Edgardo Carranza Lajud (Oct 27, 2012)

Hola Amigos saludos a todos  a ver si alguien me puede ayudar con el diagrama del sony wega kv-29fs150 de antemano muchas gracias por la ayuda que puedan prestarme


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 27, 2012)

aqui lo tienes listo para descargar 
http://www.electronica-pt.com/index...m_remository/Itemid,34/func,fileinfo/id,2654/


----------



## Edgardo Carranza Lajud (Oct 29, 2012)

Muchas Gracias Amigo julien


----------

